# China Glaze Tronica Jan/Feb 2011



## Flaminbird (Dec 25, 2010)

OMG these polishes look so cool....cant wait till they come out 

  	http://www.chinaglaze.com/blog/nails/china-glaze-tronica/


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 25, 2010)

Techno Teal looks awesome!  I can't wait to get a few of these.


----------



## Rinstar (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm PUMPED for this!!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Dec 25, 2010)

Can't wait for better pics cuz these look amazing!


----------



## Flaminbird (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm looking forward to more photos too . I hope they are as holographic as the Glitter Gal or Gosh ones I've seen. I would like them all except Mega Bite and Cyberspace


----------



## Susanne (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flaminbird (Dec 26, 2010)

Susanne said:


> Thanks for sharing!



 	Yw


----------



## dixie (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh my  goodness!!  These look SO cool!!  I  follow China Glaze on Twitter, but somehow I missed the heads up on this collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Flaminbird (Dec 28, 2010)

Yw. I think this collection showed up on my facebook feed is how I found out about it.


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Dec 29, 2010)

Always happy for more holos!! The OMG and Kaleidoscope collections were awesome so I have high hopes!


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 1, 2011)

There are some swatches of this here:


http://persistentlypolished.blogspot.com/2011/01/tronica-swatches-pic-heavy-post.html


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 2, 2011)

^^^ Ooh, thanks! I missed out on OMG, so I'm glad to be able to get my  paws on these!


----------



## XicanaQueen (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the 411, they look nice. I'm going to need to order some polishes.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 6, 2011)

Rinstar said:


> There are some swatches of this here:
> 
> 
> http://persistentlypolished.blogspot.com/2011/01/tronica-swatches-pic-heavy-post.html



 	Thanks for the link. I need to stop by Sally's this weekend and see if this is out yet. Now I read there's a Crackle collection coming out the end of January!


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 7, 2011)

No prob, I think Crackle is actually supposed to come out before Tronica. I don't know how that blogger found them so early!


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 8, 2011)

Rinstar said:


> No prob, I think Crackle is actually supposed to come out before Tronica. I don't know how that blogger found them so early!



 	Thanks! I didnt stop by there today as I wanted to after reading this then reading on CG's site that they wouldnt be out till April at Sally's


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 28, 2011)

can't wait for these to come out! i want all the pink/purple ones!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 13, 2011)

these are starting to show up at some Sally's locations, BTW!!!


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know why, but my Sally's never gets new China Glaze collections. Everytime I go in there, they're just carrying the same old regular lineup. booo


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 28, 2011)

im still looking for 3D Fantasy and Digital Dawn!

  	edit: NEVERMIND.

  	ebay's good for somethin...lol


----------



## FourC's (Mar 29, 2011)

My Sally's has these. They're not being touched.  I almost bought two of them the other day but they just didn't talk to me.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nufu Oh has waaaay better Holo's IMHO. I own one of these and I really dont care for it to be honest. I've only used it the one time.....


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 31, 2011)

I feel exactly the same way about the Tronica colors.  I also own one and I was like, whatever.  I wouldn't buy another one.  Just bought my first Nufu Oh, though!  It's not a holo, it's the fire opal one, #60 I think.  Gosh, I had a hard time forking over $12 for it though, which is the most I've *ever* spent on polish!



blondemafia76 said:


> Nufu Oh has waaaay better Holo's IMHO. I own one of these and I really dont care for it to be honest. I've only used it the one time.....


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 31, 2011)

does your sally's have techno teal? i need that one!



FourC's said:


> My Sally's has these. They're not being touched.  I almost bought two of them the other day but they just didn't talk to me.


----------

